# Bought Some Eley Wasp Pellets!



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi all

A couple of weeks ago I bought two multipump pneumatic air rifles and 7,000 Eley Wasp pellets!!

Anyone that's in to airguns will know that true Eley Wasp pellets aren't available any more and another pellet called 'Wasps' are made in their place!

Eley Wasps were very high quality consistent pellets but the new ones are plain rubbish!! different weights of pellets in one tin and many are deformed (modern rubbish ones have a barcode on the lid!!) ..

I bought a full carton of ten tins still in the original card box, these boxes are quite rare as the gunshops removed the pellets to stack them on the shelves and the cartons were thrown away!!

The purple tins are 5.5mm, the blue tins are .22 (5.6mm), the .22 are for imperial sized barrels, the purple for metric (European) ones..










I don't think I posted a pic of the guns, Top one is a Japanese Sharps Innova in .22cal, Bottom one is an American Benjamin Sheridan C9a in .20 (6mm) cal..










I also have a collection of old pellets too (along with some more modern ones)!










Here's a few old actions that I bought last week too!!










I have a spare Lincoln Jeffries stock to fit to the bottom action which is a BSA Light pattern gun in number one bore!!










I still need to source some more parts to get the rusty old girl up and running!!

The serial# L9122 dates her to 1920 but she needs a loading tap, intermediate cocking lever, sear and spring, guard and screws! Oh and a mainspring :yes:

Cheers, John


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very interesting John! :thumbsup:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

I still have about 20 pounds of .22s from the 1960s in my basement somewhere.

Later,

William


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

Blimey, Jon....another collection? I use Webley AccuPells (3rd tray down, top row, second in from left) in my .22 rabbit eliminator at work (Theoben Fenman).


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

The purple 5.5 are the pellets Webley always supplied with their guns in the 80's. I would guess they are the same as yours marked- No2 .22 (5.5)?

Mick

This is the very last of my collection of Webley's, Tempest, mint never shot.


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

I still have some 250.000 old Wasps for my Vulcan.

They're the only thing she'll eat...


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

Roger the Dodger said:


> Blimey, Jon....another collection? I use Webley AccuPells (3rd tray down, top row, second in from left) in my .22 rabbit eliminator at work (Theoben Fenman).


i cant shoot theobens the cheek stock is to right handed , i fire wasps through my weirach 97k, i cant spell weirach sober, let alone like this


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

But can you shoot better sober?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mick B said:


> The purple 5.5 are the pellets Webley always supplied with their guns in the 80's. I would guess they are the same as yours marked- No2 .22 (5.5)?
> 
> Mick
> 
> This is the very last of my collection of Webley's, Tempest, mint never shot.


Hi Mick

The purple tins are true 5.5mm (approx .22") but the blue ones are true .22 which is as close as dammit to 5.6mm (actual size is 5.588mm)

As mentioned, the true .22 are better for the old BSA and Webley guns usually as they are true .22 possibly in the 80's Webley sourced their barrels from the continent and are really 5.5mm cal (i've no idea for sure though!!  )

I once bought a load of old pellets from a lady at the bootsale and in among them was a tin with a few mixed pellets, there were some of the home cast Lem Spitzer bullets and two or three huge waisted pellets with domed heads, bigger than the '25 ones, it turned out they were .30 cal!! They were mahoosive!!

I've no idea what happened to them, i've looked through all the tins and they appear to have vanished!! :wallbash:

These are Spitzer bullets in .22, they produce a trajectory like a rainbow in sub 12 guns and are really for use in FAC guns..










These are Eley Magnums, also for use in FAC rifles as they're around 30 grains in weight, almost double what is used in normal rifles!!










The rubbish modern Wasps are on the left with the barcode and no mention of the hallowed 'ELEY' brand name :yucky:










My Webbos, two of them have gone elsewhere now in a trade for a British HyScore pistol, The prewar mk1 at top left and the Senior next to it went in trade but i've a couple more Juniors that aren't in the pic..










Cheers, John


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

I flogged all mine years ago, found the one in the pic behind a bookcase when we sold up in France, I must have hid it there when we started moving over and we didn't live in the place. My wife hates guns and blades, which has made life difficult for a lifelong gun, ammo, knife, bayonet and militaria collector!


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Mick B said:


> I flogged all mine years ago, found the one in the pic behind a bookcase when we sold up in France, I must have hid it there when we started moving over and we didn't live in the place. My wife hates guns and blades, which has made life difficult for a lifelong gun, ammo, knife, bayonet and militaria collector!


You could menace people with a comfy chair.

She wouldn't expect that!

Later,

William


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mick B said:


> I flogged all mine years ago, found the one in the pic behind a bookcase when we sold up in France, I must have hid it there when we started moving over and we didn't live in the place. My wife hates guns and blades, which has made life difficult for a lifelong gun, ammo, knife, bayonet and militaria collector!


Oh dear!!

My missus is the same!! Hates my rifles yet played hell up with me because I was swapping two of the Webley pistols for the 'ugly' HyScore!!




























I only just noticed that only eight of those tins of Wasps are actually made by Eley!! Looks like the company that makes them now got wise and removed the barcode 

The BSA Scorpion is one of my fave pistols too :yes:



















John


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

This is my pride and joy.

Webley Mark VI .455. dated 1916, issued to the British Army. Sold out of service to the Royal Ulster Constabulary in 1922.

Some tales to tell I'm sure.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mick B said:


> This is my pride and joy.
> 
> Webley Mark VI .455. dated 1916, issued to the British Army. Sold out of service to the Royal Ulster Constabulary in 1922.
> 
> Some tales to tell I'm sure.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Just shows you, I read the title and thought - -

"These pellets must be tiny for the wasps to eat them, but if they kills the blighters off - -"

*I know, I must have led a sheltered life*, but I *DO* have a penknife ? on a Chinese multi-tool thingy! :rofl2:

Some days I feel I'm getting old, some days I know I am ldman:


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

mel said:


> Just shows you, I read the title and thought - -
> 
> "These pellets must be tiny for the wasps to eat them, but if they kills the blighters off - -"
> 
> ...


I thought the same thing when I read the title. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

Just goes to show how eclectic and educational this forum is.

Barrel sizes for the Tempest were 5.6mm. I haven't fired any weapons, air or other for over 25 years and i wonder what the difference in mv would be between the 5.5 and 5.6, a fair bit I would think.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mick B said:


> Just goes to show how eclectic and educational this forum is.
> 
> Barrel sizes for the Tempest were 5.6mm. I haven't fired any weapons, air or other for over 25 years and i wonder what the difference in mv would be between the 5.5 and 5.6, a fair bit I would think.


Hi Mick

I tried putting one of those tins of Wasps in my Tempest box and it was too large but an old tin of Webley pellets fits perfectly!! :blink:










Cheers, John


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

William_Wilson said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Just shows you, I read the title and thought - -
> ...


Ha ha ha!! I have a tennis racquet thingy that takes batteries for flying pests!! It literally cooks them!! :thumbup: I won't go near wasps of Hornets with it though!! I use my Sharps Ace for that fully pumped but with no pellet in!!

The blast of air spreads the 'orrid yeller so and so's over a large area!! :yes:

This is my Japanese wasp/Hornet destroyer!! :yahoo:










John


----------



## Mick B (Oct 21, 2013)

John what is the metric barrel size stamped on your Tempest? And can I ask, please don't whet my appetite to start another collection.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Mick B said:


> John what is the metric barrel size stamped on your Tempest? And can I ask, please don't whet my appetite to start another collection.


It says 5.6mm which is true .22" I believe (or as close as makes any difference!!)

Cheers, John


----------

